# Serial number translation?



## Lynn Patrick (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently bought a 9N (in very rough shape, but it runs! Will post pictures later). I finally got the serial number cleaned up to where it is readable. I know it's either a '39 or '40 model from other factors - like the grease zerks on the front spindles, no frost plugs, etc...! I am curious about the number. It looks like it reads "9N2695T". Is that really a "T", or is it a mis-shaped 7??? If it is a T, what does it stand for???
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I don't THINK any letters were used on the N serial numbers. It's, most likely, a 7. By the number, your tractor is a 1940 model!


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Lynn,

I looked up the number you listed... There ARE NO letters in the serial number for Fords.

It would have to be a 7 at the end. of the number, not a T.

The 1939 model 9N... serial numbers run from....# 1 through the numbers 10233.

Here is the list:
Ford Model 9N


Year Starting Serial Number 
1939 1 
1940 10234 
1941 45976 
1942 89888 
1943 105412 

Judging from the number... you listed...(9N 26957) (7 not T)Your 9N is a 1940 model.

Hope this helps. 

 "DJ"


----------



## Lynn Patrick (Jul 24, 2006)

That's what I suspected, but thought I would see what others said. 
We are starting to build our retirement home, a 40'x96' metal framed building w/40'x36' residence and the remaining 60' as my playroom .. I mean workshop! We just bought this Ford to keep the grounds mowed and clean, & I figure my first project after retiring (in 3 years) will be to restore it. My 9 year old granddaughter has named the tractor "Joseph" because it is so many colors! I hope to get some pictures soon to post.
Thanks for the in-put! I sure enjoy reading all the comments on this site.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lynn Patrick _
> *That's what I suspected, but thought I would see what others said.
> We are starting to build our retirement home, a 40'x96' metal framed building w/40'x36' residence and the remaining 60' as my playroom .. I mean workshop! We just bought this Ford to keep the grounds mowed and clean, & I figure my first project after retiring (in 3 years) will be to restore it. My 9 year old granddaughter has named the tractor "Joseph" because it is so many colors! I hope to get some pictures soon to post.
> Thanks for the in-put! I sure enjoy reading all the comments on this site. *


Lynn,

You are very welcome. 

I personally have a Ford 2N... I love it.. and use it here alot. It is sure one good Tractor..

Don't worry about the miswording of "Your Workshop" Hubby has one of those playrooms too!

We are all here to help each other, as well as have some fun within the forums.  

Don't hesitate to post often with progress you are making. We would love to have you stay active with us here. 

Take Care, and Good Luck.

:spinsmile "DJ"


----------



## Lynn Patrick (Jul 24, 2006)

Took a couple digital pictures today. Now I can't figure out how to get them on here! Was going to use one for my "avatar" - whatever that is - but it keeps telling me it's too big or not the right type of file. When (IF!) I get it all figured out I'll post "Joseph"!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

You have to resize your avatar REALLY small! Take it down to 150 x 150 pixels and it will work. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------

